# A date for your diary



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Planetary alignment that will take place Dec 3, 2012 is dead-on alignment with the Pyramids at Giza. Night Sky in Giza, Egypt on December 3, 2012, local time … one hour before sunrise compared with the Pyramids at Giza.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

does that mean a dawn breakfast party ??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> does that mean a dawn breakfast party ??




Only if they open them up for us to see


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> does that mean a dawn breakfast party ??




but a brilliant idea... might pass the idea on to Derek if you don't mind..always better for an organisation to organise,

chris x


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> does that mean a dawn breakfast party ??


With champers,smoked salmon and scrambled eggs or even eggs benedict..will bring the muffins


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Planetary alignment that will take place Dec 3, 2012 is dead-on alignment with the Pyramids at Giza. Night Sky in Giza, Egypt on December 3, 2012, local time … one hour before sunrise compared with the Pyramids at Giza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clever people the ones who built the pyramids and temples...have been to some temples when on a certain day at a certain time the sun shines on exactly the right spot...now how did they work that one out


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

prosperity, people.. prosperity.


----------

